# Shea-Porter rules



## Retsu (Oct 27, 2008)

She kicks an unholy amount of ass.

Seriously, I wish I lived in NH so I could vote for her.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish I was old enough to vote for her. :]


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 27, 2008)

I remember hearing about her. I like her. :) I hope she wins. I can't vote until next year though.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 1, 2008)

Where DO you live, anyways? I'm from Mass-Uh-Chew-Sits... Lol!


----------

